# Great Kayak Crate Idea



## NavarreMike

Folks, saw this crate set up on Palmetto Kayak Fishing. Very innovative.

http://palmettokayakfishing.blogspot.com/2011/09/ultimate-diy-kayak-crate.html


----------



## Kenton

Damn that is sweet.


----------



## oxbeast1210

yeah i need that


----------



## tmber8

I like the camera mounted on a pole. That way you can take pictures of you AND the fish. Any idea on how to do this or commercial products available that will work with an existing digital camera?


----------



## sureicanfish

pretty cool looking for sure. tmber8, most cameras will have a tripod mount made into the bottom of them, its just a hole where a screw goes in. you could make a simple PVC mount and match the thread size at a good hardware store.


----------



## Lil Skeet

That is slick. Crap sold in stores don't come together that nice. That's nicer than the storage on my boat. Makes me want to get a yak. Just waiting for a used one I can afford.


----------



## Capt. Redbeard

I going to do one up like that myself!!


----------



## Big B

Gonna make one formuself too


----------



## tmber8

sure, Icanfish,

You're right, I have of those mounts on the bottom of my camera. Watch out for a DIY mount complete with 18 inches of PVC, 16 oz of super glue, 3 tubes of silicon, and roughly 56 zip ties! I will squeeze in a RAM mount if I'm lucky....

Thanks for the response,

tmber8


----------



## Ardiemus

i gonna buy a crate tomorrow Matt.....


----------



## Palmetto Kayak Fishing

Hey guys, Paul from Palmetto Kayak Fishing here. I noticed that I was getting quite a bit a traffic to my blog from your forum on this thread so I figured I'd stop in and say hey! The crate really is strong and I have been quite pleased with it. Like Lil Skeet said, sometimes you can build things yourself nicer than the stuff in the stores.

DIY stuff is my passion and I like sharing it with others. For you guys wanting to build a camera pole, I have a free downloadable PDF file that shows you how to convert a simple monopod (the black one in the pic) into a telescoping mount for you kayak on my website HERE. 



















I also have another DIY writeup on my blog for a different version of a camera pole on HERE. The information is free, so I thought I would share it with you guys. Take care and enjoy your weekend! If you have any questions, I would be happy to answer them. - Paul


----------



## Ardiemus

Well, since my new daughter Kenley showed up in the world on Wednesday, I have been on duty with my 1 year old Caroline. So when i have had a couple minutes during naps of all three girls i have built this crate. All that is left is to finish the handle and add the bungees. In all I think I have about 3~4 hours in it. Would have been shorter if i hadn't been interrupted of course.


----------



## oxbeast1210

Nice where did u pick up the crate?


Congrats on the baby


----------



## Ardiemus

Target $9.99


----------



## Palmetto Kayak Fishing

Looks great! I like how you notched your rod holders.


----------



## Ardiemus

Now if I only had one of those cool Palmetto Kayak stickers to put on it........

I fooled around with widening the mouth of the holders but just went with straight walled. All of my rods fit inside the 1-1/4" tube, even my two Avets on Trevalias. I used 3/4 PVC for the rack pieces. I did bevel the edges with file and an abrasive pad on my drill press. I still need to drill a few holes for leashes and I might pit some rubber feed on the bottom to help it with sliding around, I know the bungee with keep it in place but just another idea. 

I'll update again when it's totally complete. Nice site you guys have there in SC, if I buy a light pole I'll buy one of yours rather than a vis carbon.


----------



## Wilbur

Congrats on the baby! So that's where you've been hiding. 
Nice crate BTW. We'll have to try it out soon.


----------



## user207

Very cool set up.


----------



## parrothead

Good idea !!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats on the youngun !!!!!!!!!! :clap::clap::clap:

Scott


----------



## bbarton13

did my gopro pole today, thanks for the diy tips!


----------



## ycanti

Congrats and your daughter, and thanks Paul for your ideas and plans


----------



## Palmetto Kayak Fishing

bbarton13 - looks good man. You can get some really cool video and still shots from that pole with a GoPro - here's on using that pole of my GF catching her first small striper http://youtu.be/EhOnnP6O7gc

No problem on the DIY plans...I've got something that is going up tomorrow morning on my blog that turned out pretty well too. Take care and I'm glad you guys like the DIY stuff. - Paul


----------



## Ardiemus

Final product fellas. Take a look! I even scored a PKF sticker! 































It looks great and I can't wait to break it in! I have a couple other toys up my sleeve to show you guys very soon! 

-Jonathan


----------



## ycanti

Looks great, good job


----------

